# Warwick Corvette Standard or Corvette $$?



## PortersX2RayGun (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm trying to find which would be the most Djenty. I have the option to buy either one, but not the ability to try them out. But I'm wondering which you guys would recommend for teh Djent . 
The Standard is two passive single coils, and the Double Buck is two passive humbuckers.
Both are also 5 strings.


----------



## Tapaska (Apr 28, 2011)

Get the $$. It brings you the brightness and growl and lots of mids. I have had both corvette std and corvette double buck, so I guess I can say that the std was just straight out disappointment compared to the $$. 

If you're going for teh djents, you need that active pre-amp. If I'm not totally wrong, the standard corvette has a passive/passive configuration. My own opinion is that go and buy a double buck. You won't regret it. It is by far the best bass I've laid my hands on. 
+It looks a lot cooler than the corvette standard IMO.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 28, 2011)

I assume you are talking about the ROckbass, as that it the only passive $$ you can buy.

The Corvette Standard is really nothing that special man. The $$ is. Every possible configuration you can think of on the real one. The Rockbass has a pickup splitting option also that is pretty sweet.

In my opinion, you should save some more money and get the real Corvette $$. Think of it this way man. You can get a used one for around a grand. A well-built German one. Or you can spend $7-800 on a new Korean one. 

Just an idea!


----------



## PortersX2RayGun (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm actually getting it off of Craigslist for $400.


----------

